#  > De Moderne Marokkaanse Vrouw >  > Sterke verhalen >  gokken heeft mijn leven kapot gemaakt

## nunooitmeer

hallo iedereeen, 

Alsjeblieft lees dit goed en wees alert voor je zelf en mensen in je omgeving. 

Ik wil je vertellen wat me is overkomen (wat ik nooit voor mogelijk had gehouden) ik ben gokverslaafd en heb duizenden euro's verspild aan casino's gokhallen en op internet. Mensen het is een vieze vieze ziekte. ik ben er 2 jaar mee bezig en het heeft mij kapot gemaakt zowel lichamelijk als geestelijk. 

Ik ben gaan gokken (begon met blackjack op holland casino) omdat ik het spel leuk vond en het gaf me een grote kick en ik voelde me altijd goed als ik daar was. op een gegven moment was het niet leuk want ik zag dat ik aan het verliezen was keer op keer. ik ging heel vaak bijna elke dag en zeker in het weekends. ik verloor minimaal 200 op een keer. Op een gegeven moment had ik niks meer, toe ben ik gaan lenen bij familie eerst 2000 euro daarna 2000 euro daarna weer totdat niemand meer beried was om me geld te lenen. thuis wisten ze van niks en op een gegeven moment dacht ik alleen maar aan gokken (blackjack was geen spel meer) ik moest het geld terugwinnen en mijn schulden afbetalen en elke keer stegen die schulden alleen maar. EN geloof me als je de VIEZE ziekte gokverslaafd hebt dan doe je alles om aan geld te komen en direct het te gaan vergokken. me zus gaf me een x haar pasje om voor haar te tanken en je kan raden wat er mee gebeurde...ik ging ermee naar het casino en ik bleef maar pinnen 3000 binnen een uur gepind gelukkig liep dat uiteindelijk goed af ik won dat geld terug heb dat direct gestort en weggegaan met trillende handen ik schrok van mezelf ik haatte mezelf ik kon mezelf niet vertrouwen, hoe kon ik de bankrekening van mn zus leegplunderen en zij heeft kinderen etc. Gelukkig liep dat goed af en heb het pasje teruggegevn en gelukkig heeft zij dat nooit opgemerkt. Toch moest ik een manier vinden om uit de malaise te komen ik was nog student en had ruim 10.000 euro schuld opgebouwd. wat heb ik veel verdriet gehad wat heb ik slapeloze nachten gehad wat heb ik aan rare ideeen gehad. wat ben ik misselijk geweest van deze vieze ziekte. Maar ik merkte dat ik niet zonder gokken kon. het gokken werd steeds minder (het salaris komt namelijk niet dagelijks binnen en saldo op de bankrekeing is 0) maar zodra geld binnen kwam was ik er mee weg. had dagen dat ik 20x op een dag op mn bank keek of het geld binnen was. Vreselijk ik was 24 uur met gokken bezig met mn gedachten. En niemand die wist van mn verslaving. Ik heb uiteindelijk aan mn ouders mijn gokverslaving moeten opbiechten toen zij merkten dat 6000 euro van hun rekening weg was. Ja wollah ik heb gewoon geld gestolen kan je nagaan wat dat betekent? kan je zien wat voor kankerziekte gokken is.ik weet dat ik die nacht geen seconde sliep hele nacht gehuild hele nacht mezelf op mn kop wilde slaan hoe stom ben ik geweest. Ik heb die nacht mn ouders beloofd en gezworen nooit meer te gokken. En ik heb mezelf beloofd (hoekon het anders hoe erger kon het nog) om er mee te stoppen en hard te gaan werken en schulden af te lossen. Oh wat moet je sterk in je schoenen staan om niet aan de verleidingen van gokken toe te geven. Mijn broer heeft me geholpen om leningen terug te betalen. ik kreeg 7500 euro en kon ik alvast mensen terugbetalen die niet konden wachten. Dit kreeg een dag later en ik heb wist het zeker ik ging mijn leven vanaf die dag veranderen ik zou een gokvrij leven tegemoet gaan. Oh lieve lezers wollah die dag scheelde het weinig of ik was met dag geld direct naar het casino gegaan. Wollah shaitan wil de mens alleen maar pijn doen. En ik weet nog ik nam het geld mee en moest de bus nemen om naar de schuldeisers te gaan en op dat moment heb ik uren mezelf ingepraat ga dat geld brengen en niet gokken niet gokken. Hoe is het mogelijk? De avond ervoor gehuild mijn ouders teleurgesteld en gezworen om nooit meer te gokken; maar de volgende dag twijfelen om wel of niet naar het casino te gaan?. het lijkt misschien dat ik er nu makkelijk over praat maar die dag was de zwarte dag van mn hele leven en de periode van gokken heeft mijn leven echt verwoest. Wat zou je nu denken? ik ben duizenden euros kwaijt duizenden euro's schulden wat zou ik gaan doen. ik zou gaan doen wat ik mn ouders en mezelf beloofd heb namelijk gokken afzweren en keihard werken om schulden af te lossen. Het klopt ik ben ook hard gaan werken had 2 banen werkte iets van 60 uur in de week en ik ging niet meer gokken.

Maar 3 maanden later ging ik terug (overigens ik was vergeten te vermelden dat ik nadat ik 6000 verloor bij holland casino gelukkig gelijk verbod voor onbepaalde tijd aangevraagd.) Ik kon niet meer blackjack spelen of roulette. Maar lieve mensen het verlies aan veel geld bleef aan me knagen ik kon het maar niet accepteren dat ik dat geld kwijt ben en ik had nog het gevoel dat ik dat geld terug moest winnen dan pas kon ik definitief afrekenen met gokken (Zie je hoe shaitan de mens meer ellende wil aandoen meer verdriet meer pijn?) Want in het begin won ik wel s wat (ik had een x 5000 euro binnen een uur en als gokker blijf je denken aan situaties dat je veel geld hebt gewonnen) Dit is VALKUIL!!!! En PROBEER NOOIT JE VERLIES TERUG TE WINNEN WANT DAN WORDT ELLENDE ALLEEN MAAR ERGER GEGARANDEERD. maar goed ik was nog niet af van gokken dus probeerde ik mn verlies goed te maken bij gokhallen bij fruitautomaten. mijn fam ging er inmiddels vanuit dat ik hard werk en dat ik zo mn geld spaar om mn schulden af te lossen en mn toekomst op te bouwen. Nee het gokken ging stiekem door per keer minimaal 200 - 400 euro s verliezen. elke keer beloof ik mezelf er mee definitief te kappen en elke keer (na 4 weken ofzo) val ik terug op mijn oude patroon. Ik heb op een gegeven moment elke keer wat anders gedaan om van iets af te komen. eerst was het dus casino waar ik aan verslaafd werd toen ik verbod vroeg werden dat gokautomaten toen ging het op online casino's ondekte ik blackjack. ik weet nog ik kwam van werk thuis en keek op mijn mobiel of mijn geld was gestort en ja hoor het geld was binnen en ik kreeg het idee gevoel dat ik vandaag al mijn verlies zou terug winnen ik ging direct na thuiskomst achter mn computer en wollah binnen een uur was ik 550 euro kwijt. ik was de waarde van geld totaal kwijt. En het gekste ik wilde niet gokken en toch deed ik het wel. Ik keb een goed inkomen en toch staat mn saldo altijd op 0. Mensen ik heb nooit gerookt nooit gedronken en nooit foute dingen gedaan maar geloof me je kan beter al die dingen doen is beter te gaan gokken. Want gokken is een vieze ziekte maakt je zelfbeeld kapot je hebt geen eigenwaarde het verwoest je leven en het zorgt voor grote financiele problemen. En een gokker doet alles om aan geld te komen het is eng om dit te zeggen maar gelukkig is het bij mij niet zover gekomen dat ik met plannen kwam om te gaan stelen overvallen etc al kan ik me dat heel goed voorstellen want een verslaving is sterk JE MOET GOKKEN. 

Beste broerders en zustrers het doet mij verdriet hoeveel marokkaanse jongens en vaders bij casino's en gokhallen komen. Wees alert op verschijnselen van gokken en help elkaar. Dit is voor mij de manier om voorgoed afscheid te nemen van gokken maar er zijn honderden marokkanen die te kampem hebben met deze vieze ziekte. De kans is heel groot dat je man verloofde broer vader oom neef buurman in het geheim verslaafd is aan gokken. Wees daar alert op aub want gokkers leven in grote eenzaamheid en als de problemen zich opstapelen is het straks te laat. 

Wat is het moraal van dit verhaal? hieronder samengevat

1)- iedereen kan verslaafd raken aan gokken (ik bid bezoek de moskee rook niet dronk niet etc. toch heeft gokken mij in dr greep gehad)

2)-probeer NOOOIT je verlies terug te winnen (ik had maar een schuld van 2000 euro toen ik wilde stoppen en ik dacht ik ga die 2000 terugwinnen dan ga ik stoppen. het werd 5000 het werd 10000 het werd uiteindelijk 25000) en het had over een jaar 100.000 euro geworden als ik de stap niet nu had genomen)

3)-stoppen met gokken gaat niet 1-2-3 (je moet sterk in je schoenen staan om verleidingen te kunnen weerstaan. (nadat ik toegangsverbod had aangevraagd bij holland casino ging ik een paar maanden later terug en wilde maar 1 keer naar binnen de man waar ik gesprek mee had zei iets wat me goed is bijgebleven: Hij zei dat verslavingen gevaarlijk zijn en dat je slim moet zijn om in ieder geval jezelf niet in verleiding te brengen. Je hoeft je zelf niet op de proef te stellen.


4) lieve lezers ga na bij je man broer vader neef oom etc of ze dit probleem hebben en maak het bespreekbaar en desnoods professionele hulp zoeken. 

5)Volg niet het pad van shaitan (want shaitan krijgt je op indirecte wijze aan het gokken als je niet wil gaan gokken. Hij zal je zeggen dat je maar 20 euro maar hoef te proberen om je binnen te lokken of hij zal je adviseren om te gaan zodat je verlies terugverdient.

Nogmaals ik kan het niet vaak genoeg zeggen gokken is een vieze vieze ziekte wat je kapot maakt. En nog maals wees alert of je dit in je omgeving speelt en bestrijd dat met alle macht die je hebt.

----------


## gadjo dilo

is er nu geen verleiding meer ? zo niet, ben ik blij voor je dat je het kan weerstaan  :duim:

----------


## Najima2

ik ben egt blij voor jou da je je fout inziet en da je de stap hebt genome ermee te stoppe dit leven zit vol met verleidinge en die moet je kunne weerstaan anders zijn we geen goede moslims ik hoop da allah swt je ga blijve helpe en da nooit meer in deze put ga gerake inschallah

----------


## Fatimo

het leven is net als een neus, je moet eruithalen wat erin zit

----------


## moesdrim

Ik ben ook heel erg gok verslaafd ik ben bijna ten onder gokken maakt je leven kapot ik heb een eigen huis ik loop nu bijna 3maanden huur achter en ik heb een berg met rekeningen ik weet niet meer hoe ik hier uit moet komen want ik heb helemaal niks en ik heb ook gen werk meer helemaal niks familie wil je niet helpen want die hebben mij vaker geholpen en nu ben ik op mijn zelf uitgerekend wie kan mij advies geven wat ik moet doen want ik heb bijna geen zin meer om te leven help mij AUB

----------


## Hawa

Ik ben ook heel erg gok verslaafd ik ben bijna ten onder gokken maakt je leven kapot ik heb een eigen huis ik loop nu bijna 3maanden huur achter en ik heb een berg met rekeningen ik weet niet meer hoe ik hier uit moet komen want ik heb helemaal niks en ik heb ook gen werk meer helemaal niks familie wil je niet helpen want die hebben mij vaker geholpen en nu ben ik op mijn zelf uitgerekend wie kan mij advies geven wat ik moet doen want ik heb bijna geen zin meer om te leven help mij AUB 

Ga hulp zoeken! Ga naar de kredietbank, voor budgettering, krijg je alles weer op de rails! Sterkte van mij Hawa.
Drie maanden huurachterstand is beter dan langer toch. Gok niet meer. Is ook verslaving, dus ga ook naar de verslavingszorg.

----------


## nour_islam

Gokken is inderdaad een vreselijke verslaving. Ik ben ook gokverslaafd geweest. Ik begon op mijn zestiende toen ik een bijbaantje had. Elke cent die ik had gooide ik in de gokautomaten. Toen ik achttien werd en studiefinanciering kreeg (uitwonend) werd het alleen maar erger. Ik spijbelde van school om naar de gokhal te gaan. Uren hing ik er rond. Ik pakte wel 4 of 5 gokmachines tegelijk. Ik won weleens, maar de volgende dag was het alweer vergooid. Ik ben gelukkig nooit dusdanig verslaafd geweest dat ik leningen aanging om het te vergokken.
toen ik eenmaal een vaste baan had (ik werkte in het centrum van rotterdam), ging ik in de pauze naar de gokhal en na werktijd zat ik er tot 10 uur. Ik rookte veel en ik at niet goed. Op een gegeven begon ik physiek af te takelen. Dat is jaren doorgegaan op die manier.
Ik ontdekte ook holland casino. De eerste keer dat ik erheen ging won ik een gigantisch bedrag (ruim 10.000 gulden). Mijn geluk kon niet op. Maar het is echt het werk van de duivel!! een week later zat ik weer in het casino. Ik had 1500 gulden cash. Ik ging voor de snelle winst (banko punto speelde ik). Ik begon eerst met inzetten van 100 gulden en als het goed ging zette ik al het gaauw het maximum van 4000 gulden in. Dat ging erg goed en ik had al gaauw iets van 12.000 gulden. Ik dacht nu ga ik stoppen (vakantie naderde). Ik had mijn fiches ingewisseld en ik stond op het punt om weg te gaan toen ik een oude bekende tegenkwam. We dronken wat samen en toen ging hij ook banko punto spelen. Ik stond er eerst gewoon bij maar de duivel had zijn list klaar voor mij. Ik begon ook mijn geld in te zetten en amper een half uur later was ik alles kwijt, incl. die 1500 gulden en daarnaast had ik ook nog 1500 gulden gepind. Dus in totaal 3000 gulden armer.

De volgende dag nam ik de rest van mijn winst van de week ervoor mee naar het casino en ik had alles verloren. Ik weet niet wat er toen gebeurde maar ik werd ineens wakker en heb gezworen om nooit meer 1 cent te gokken. Sindsdien heb ik niks meer gegokt (ruim 9 jaar geleden)

----------


## Hawa

Gokken is inderdaad een vreselijke verslaving. Ik ben ook gokverslaafd geweest. Ik begon op mijn zestiende toen ik een bijbaantje had. Elke cent die ik had gooide ik in de gokautomaten. Toen ik achttien werd en studiefinanciering kreeg (uitwonend) werd het alleen maar erger. Ik spijbelde van school om naar de gokhal te gaan. Uren hing ik er rond. Ik pakte wel 4 of 5 gokmachines tegelijk. Ik won weleens, maar de volgende dag was het alweer vergooid. Ik ben gelukkig nooit dusdanig verslaafd geweest dat ik leningen aanging om het te vergokken.
toen ik eenmaal een vaste baan had (ik werkte in het centrum van rotterdam), ging ik in de pauze naar de gokhal en na werktijd zat ik er tot 10 uur. Ik rookte veel en ik at niet goed. Op een gegeven begon ik physiek af te takelen. Dat is jaren doorgegaan op die manier.
Ik ontdekte ook holland casino. De eerste keer dat ik erheen ging won ik een gigantisch bedrag (ruim 10.000 gulden). Mijn geluk kon niet op. Maar het is echt het werk van de duivel!! een week later zat ik weer in het casino. Ik had 1500 gulden cash. Ik ging voor de snelle winst (banko punto speelde ik). Ik begon eerst met inzetten van 100 gulden en als het goed ging zette ik al het gaauw het maximum van 4000 gulden in. Dat ging erg goed en ik had al gaauw iets van 12.000 gulden. Ik dacht nu ga ik stoppen (vakantie naderde). Ik had mijn fiches ingewisseld en ik stond op het punt om weg te gaan toen ik een oude bekende tegenkwam. We dronken wat samen en toen ging hij ook banko punto spelen. Ik stond er eerst gewoon bij maar de duivel had zijn list klaar voor mij. Ik begon ook mijn geld in te zetten en amper een half uur later was ik alles kwijt, incl. die 1500 gulden en daarnaast had ik ook nog 1500 gulden gepind. Dus in totaal 3000 gulden armer.

De volgende dag nam ik de rest van mijn winst van de week ervoor mee naar het casino en ik had alles verloren. Ik weet niet wat er toen gebeurde maar ik werd ineens wakker en heb gezworen om nooit meer 1 cent te gokken. Sindsdien heb ik niks meer gegokt (ruim 9 jaar geleden) 

Wat je kan doen is mensen helpen. Je hebt er ervaring mee!

Dit onderwerp wordt onderkend, omdat het nooit belicht wordt.

Het komt bij iedereen wel voor:
In mijn omgeving ook.
Kennis van mij ging trouwen, en bij de eerste huwelijksevoltrekking, miste de bruidegom, al tweehonderd euries. Kwijt dus!
Bleek later toen de rapen echt wel gaar waren gekookt, dat die gast: gokverslaaft bleek te zijn.
Hij miste het geld bij het gokken.
En als je dan als vrouw ook nog de hele malaise moet ophoesten, omdat je getrouwd bent in: gemeenschap van goederen.......

Wat een zotte lieden, als je verslaafd bent, lul je dus maw er jezelf wel uit, tot dat het nieteens meer kan, omdat de waarheid de leugen heeft achterhaald.

Het is een schande, dat er mensen zijn die denken, dat ze rijk worden met gokken.

En die schande dat er geld is gestolen in Friesland. Waarbij Marokkanen waren betrokken. Dat de hele Friese bende hem wil wilde liquideren!
Dat ik in de bres ging springen, dat je niet zomaar iemand kan beschuldigen, dat de hele Friese bende hem op zijn bek wilde timmeren!

Een jaar later bij het uitdreggen van de sloten, werd inderdaad het rijbewijs gevonden, van het slachtoffer,maw, Hij was het wel!

En potverdikkeme kreeg ik ook nog die ruzie met zijn vriendin.
Hij was geen dief. Ik was de slechterik, die zomaar iets verzon.

Als het zover is, dat er iemand in je dierbare vriendenkring, zich bezoldigt aan deze paraktijken, wordt het ruzie.
Ze willen niet geloven.
Ik wilde het ook niet geloven, tot dat de bittere realiteit zich voordeet, en dan zit ik ook met rode koontjes.

Maar die ruzie erbij, dat ik.

Maarach! Gok niet, het spoort niet.
Moslims mogen zo en zo nieteens gokken van hun geloof, daarom noemt Nour-Islam dit het werk van de duivel.
Ik vind dit echt raar.
Alles wat met gokken te maken heeft is niet goed, 
Het is niet het werk van de duivel, maar je eigen werk in uitvoering, omdat je denkt, datjij, God mag zijn, en dat jij bakken met geld gaat verdienen, ten kostte van anderen...
Is dit juist!
Nee dus!

Het wordt een ziekte, en dan slaap je niet, je wilt meer en meer, totdat, je bankroet gaat worden, en moet liegen, en anderen ervoor op moeten draaien...

Het is geen werk van de duivel, maar je eigen hersenspinsel!!

Good Luck!!

Loosers.......

----------


## daisy123

Het Reclusa gokkentoetsenbord kijkt als een toetsenbord van Microsoft, maar heeft het het blauwe LEIDENE backlighting die de sleutels in laag licht of geen lichte voorwaarde zichtbaar laat blijven en een bos van macro toegevoegde sleutels. Bovendien kenmerkt het toetsenbord van Microsoft Reclusa ook 12 programmeerbare hete gokkensleutels waar wat van hen twee 360 gradenjog wijzerplaten en een paar bumperknopen die aan beide kanten van het toetsenbord worden gevestigd zijn.
----------------
college works painting scam
Marble Polishing

----------


## zoubaair

Beste broeders, ik wil jullie waarschuwen voor de gevaren van gokken. Begin er alsjeblieft nooit aan want het verwoest letterlijk jouw leven en andere levens!

Ik ben een man van 32 jaar en ben in 2002 gewoon een keertje uit nieuwschierigheid een gokhal binnengestapt. Ik had echt nog nooit gegokt en ik wisselde 50 euro, gooide het in de roulette machine. ONGELOFELIJK, IK WON 250 EURO! Men heeft het dan altijd over beginnersgeluk, maar het is de Sheitan die je laat winnen zodat je vaker gaat komen. Tuurlijk is sheitan bij machte om je te laten winnen want je bent in feite in zijn domein, zijn koninkrijk.
Het was er gezellig en het eten en drinken was er gratis (lokkertjes!)
Voor ik het wist kwam ik er steeds vaker en vaker. Regelmatig won ik iets en soms verloor ik wat.
Het was er altijd zo gezellig en ik merkte op een gegeven moment dat ik er elke dag zat. Het kwaad heeft me gegrepen! Mijn hele loon ging naar die verdomde gokhal, maand in maand uit. Ik hield halverwege de maand geen rooie cent meer over en leende geld bij mijn familie om weer te gokken of om mezelf een beetje te onderhouden. Ik leefde in een illusie, ik dacht dat ik weleens wat won maar in feite verloor ik elke keer dat ik er kwam. Sheitan had me waar hij me hebben wilde, ik was in zijn macht! In deze periode ben ik dankzij mijn verslaving ook mijn baan kwijtgeraakt. Vervolgens kwam ik in de ww terecht en vanzelfsprekend was ik elke dag in die gokhal te vinden! Geen baan maar wel een ww uitkering, dan kun je er gif op innemen dat sheitan verslaafden erop aanspoort om je geld te investeren in de gokhal, en om er meer van te maken. 

(WORDT VERVOLGD!)

----------


## Hawa

Sheitan dat benjezelf, omdat je nieuwsgierig bent, en je wilt rijk worden, hoe dan, waarom dan...

Sheitan is altijd die boosdoener terwijl jezelf die boosdoener dus bent.
Wie heeft jou naar de gokhal gestuurd, dat was je toch zelf.

Waarom altijd die sheitan invoeren terwijl jij diegene dus was.

Jij bent verantwoordelijk voor je daden, hoe raar dat ook klinkt.
Niemand anders dus.

Volgens mij kun je beter de bijbel gaan lezen, waar Jezus de tollenaars en de hoeren beshermt, tegen die shit aan priesterorden, die joods dus waren en zaken deden met de onderdrukker ja zekerweten die Romeinen.

We zitten nog steeds in het zelfde schuitje.

Dirk Scheringa die ex-politieagent die zelfde deed, en ook die priesterorde aandeed...Wat zijn de gevolgen dan?
Is hij zielig dan?
Is hij God dan?
Hij is nog steeds die politieagent....wat betreft zijn intelligentie.

Good luck!!!

----------


## Desolaat

oh, bestaan dit soort problemen ook nog?

----------


## Hawa

oh, bestaan dit soort problemen ook nog? 

Deze problemen bestaan, ook als je snel geld kan verdienen b.v. pokerspel.

Laatst hoorde ik dat iemand 35.000 euries had gewonnen met pokerspelen.
ook dat een jongen van onder de achtien jaar een miljoen had gewonnen.
Alleen dit ging dus niet door omdat hij via zijn vader dus speelde, en minderjarig was.

Al dat geld gaat volgens de pokerclub naar het goede doel.

Welk goede doel in niet terzake.


Verslaving.

Ik ga iets schrijven over verslaving in gokken.

Mannen maar ook vrouwen kunnen gokverslaafd worden,
Deze mensen kunnen nooit stoppen.
Ook als ze verloren hebben gaan ze er nog mee door.
Anderen worden de dupe en vooral ze liegen als ze barsten.

Huwelijk!

Miep en jan gaan trouwen.
Gweldige dag vol cadeaus en goede wensen.
Jan maakt amok
op zelfde dag
mist
tweehonderd euries.
verloren zegt hij.

Later blijkt dus dat die Jan
gokverslaafd is.

Ze zijn in gemeenschap van goederen getrouwd.
Jan heeft goede baan
maar zijn vrouw dus ook.

Jan heeft al zijn geld er door heen gesopt
met zijn vrouw erbij
die medeverantwoordelijk
wordt geacht
in gemeenschapvangoederen.

Scheiden doet leiden
maar
dat zijn vrouw
ook nog zijn schulden moet ophoesten
is wel erg
tigtallen schulden!!

Jan
hoop ik
is 
in therapie?

Nou?

Gokverslaafden liegen als ze barsten
is 
die ziekte!!

Ik hou van jou eeuwige trouw
wat trouw!

Gemeenschapvangoederen!!!

Nooit doen!

Jou geld is je eigen geld
mijn geld
mijn geld
ass Holl!

maar ziekte
gokverslaafde ziekte.

Kijk naar Joran van der Sloot
en iedereen
gaat dood
vooral
die mooie 
meisjes
het zijn in
mijn 
ogen die zeisjes
van lik
mijn brood.
nou
nooit meer doen
weg met die poen
en nooit
zeggen
Ik ben de Goeroe! :sniper:

----------


## Hawa

al die getallen
ik weet wat ik doe.

De zeven en de acht
even later
is het de negen
ik kan er niet meer tegen.

Donderdende slagen in mijn kop
ik ga het winnen
altijd
Ik ga winnen
deze strijd.

Nog een zetje wagen
ik zet nu in op de
acht
iedereen die
wacht
mijn vrouw en
ook mijn kinderen.

Het is nacht
en stinkende duister
ik fluister
in het duister
op koers

Hoe kan ik vertellen
alles is weg
het geld
wat telt
is niet telt
in geweld
en duister
in moord
en doodslag.

wat negen en de tien
ik heb het wel gezien
maar
hoe kan ik mij vertonen
Ik ben niks
nada niente
armzalige 
man

geld is klote
geld is nodig
geld voor rekening
en gezag

Mijn gezag
doet niet terzake
ik
nooit
iemand
die
mij mag.

Ass Holl!! :sniper:  :sniper:  :sniper:  :sniper:  :sniper:

----------


## halfbloedjongen25

aleen ezels overkomt zo iets en waarom zetje dat hier als verhaal

----------


## Ready?

Het is ook deels je eigen schuld...

----------


## Hawa

Ik krijg berichtje binnen waar gescholden wordt en gemekkert op de profeet Mohammed.
Het is niet mis. Walgelijke taal en behoorlijk ziek ook.
Mohammed die beschuldigt wordt aan geestenziek, die minderjarige meisjes verkracht.
Dat zegt een christenhond.

Waarschijnlijk hebben ze zijn bericht allang verwijderd wat ik weer jammer vind.

Als ik naar de radio luister en die gasten die oppasser waren van kinderdagverblijven dat noem ik pas ziek. En waar komen deze jonge jonges vandaan uit de christenuithoek,Oost Europa. Waar de homoseksuelen worden gediscrimineerd, waar ze worden geslagen en vooral gediscrimineerd worden, dat zijn allemaal katholieke honden die dat doen.
Waarom?
Is voor mij een raadsel.

Die Robert M is zo geesteziek als het maar kan. En hij kon doen wat hij wilde met zijn zieke geest.

Je wordt toch wel erg misselijk van al die mannen die ooit of nogsteeds in de geest van Jezus geloven deze barbaarse zieke dingen dus doen!!

En diegene die misselijk wordt van Mohammed onze profeet die nog nooit meisjes heeft verkracht, nog nooit!
Die zieke geest snapt niks van die tijden, waar vooral meisjes werden mishandeld,verkocht en vooral in de graven werden gegooid,levend en al.

Mohammed die via Gabriel, die heilige Engel, het geloof ging verspreiden aan de moslims, over Allah die hun God is, zal blijven.

Mohammed,vrede zij met hem, heeft geen zieke geest. Hij was vertrouwenspersoon voor al die vrouwen en meisjes.
Vrouwen die weduwen waren moesten worden gehuwd, omdat hun mannen waren gesneuveld in al die oorlogen. Meisjes moesten gewoon naar school en het goede doen.

Vrouwen kregen rechten, hiervoor geen enkel recht.
Mohammed heeft de erfenis wet samengesteld, dat vrouwen ook kunnen erven, en dat hun bezit hun eigen bezit dus is.
Als je getrouwd bent als vrouw en je wilt scheiden, dan mag dat altijd.
In Islam hoor, niet in familiestam, die Islam niet eens heiligt.

Maar goed, ik zie die scheldkanonade staan, en het is vreselijk erg dat een christen dit zegt.
Nou ja hij noemt zichzelf dus cristen. 
Ik denk dat hij zelf erg ziek is in zijn hoofd.

Christen zijn was vroeger jezelf uitleveren aan gestapo.
aan die Hitler.

Daarvoor in Andaloes moesten de Moslims varkensvoer dus eten
wortelen
kinderen werden afgenomen
vrouwen en mannen werden gedood
en mishandeld
door die
katholieke klote
hierarchie.

Er zijn genoeg boeken om te lezen hierover.

De intelligentie aan moslims , maar ook in cultuur zijn de normen en waarden van het ontdekken van het universum.
Hoe de wereld dus draait, in de sterrenkunde
hoe de cijfers en het rekenen zijn gevormd, ook door moslims,hindoes,
niet door christenen die de beol draaiende willen houden door het geld dat altijd met veel rente moet worden betaalt, die woekerrente, waar de joden aandeel in hebben, en vooral in deze wrede tijden helemaal de vinger in de pap dus hebben.

Maar toch laten we tijden koesteren waar iedereen rechtschapen was, en deelnam aan de wereld economie, waar de joden,christenen en vooral de mohammedanen goede kennis deden, en vooral elkaar respect beeeidigden....

Dat moet terug komen, dat we samen de wereld kunnen omvatten in schoonheid.
In vervulling en toekomst perspectief.
Dat we allemaal mensen zijn die elkaar moeten verwelkomen, en elkaar moeten omarmen in goede normen en waarden, en dat wij met ons allen deze wereld beter kunnen maken ipv onderdrukking in geld, en vooral die rente die nieteens kan worden opgehoest.

Het terzake zijn van kennis is vooral aan moslims te danken, en aan al die moslims die moslims zijn geworden in goede zin aan het moslim zijn.
Geen rente maar wel goede zaken doen met je geld het geld wat inderdaad wel telt als je het snapt, en ook gewoon normaliter gewoonlijk kan zijn in het brein van al die mensen die hier dus leven op deze grote wereld. Wat men de Aarde noemt.

We hoeven niet verneukt te worden door al die christen honden die Zaiere (Congo) hebben gerooft, de Hutsi en Tutsi een genocide hebben gedaan, die Joego oorlog waar de misdadigers nog nieteens getelt zijn en nog nooit zijn beschuldigt, in hun kwade geest, die verdeel en heers dus heet.

Schande heeft de christen gedaan, ook in Rusland, waar de christenhonden,communisten werden, en die communisten onder Stalin waren nog erger dan de duivel.

En de duivel gaat nog steeds wel verder met hun politiek, nu zijn het de Grieken, waar wij die mooie boeken mogen lezen over de boven wereld en de onderwereld,over Aristoleles,en waar dan al die goddelijke namen vanuit de islam afkomstig zijn.
Filosofie is niet politiek,maar de geest in de fles, die beter denkt en beter de boel beredeneert, dan al die banken en zakkenvullers bijelkaar.

Het is toch noodzakelijk dat een land een munteenheid heeft om het land te promoten in welvaart en toekomst.
Maar door de eurie en door het zakkenvullen, van al die christenhonden bijelkaar, kan je beter in deze tijden Halal bankieren, dat zet je eigen geld op goede ideeen.
Niet in wapens, die wapens dat is christenhonden geld, vooral de joden met hun Western Union Bank, ik heb Neelie Smit nog nooit gehoord, over die bank, die alles maar pakt en wil pakken, de joden zijn altijd die klote gasten met veel rente, waar de schatkist wel rijker van wordt maar ook armer.
Omdat men het niet meer pikt.

De rijken worden rijker de armer nog armer.....
En wij maar geven aan die bekrompen stelstel waarvan niks van deugt.

Hoe kan Jezus nu al die klote Amerikanen de messias geven...
dat snap ik niet.
Wanneer die wereld een keer moet vergaan.
Wat een klote geloof.

Maar die klote geloven vooral de christenen maken de babies kapot, maken de meisjes kapot en al die jonge jongetjes, met hun pedofilie, gepromoot door de katholieke klerus, die in in het geld verstikt raakt met hun rijkdommen en vooral dat zijn de lijn naar God zijn.

Wat God?

Mak je God kapot.
Allah wil men niet eens weten.
Varkensvoer moet men eten.
Vaders en moeders
vernietigen
kinderen
wegnemen
genocide plegen
mag
hoor
het is Gods wil.

Kut geloof!

----------


## Siwaak_Takje

Bedankt voor het plaatsen topicstarter en anderen. Zo kan iedereen er wat uit leren.

----------


## Hawa

niemand zegt iets
iedereen doet iets

goktje wagen

over spoorweg snellen
tussen
die bellen en schellen
tussen
dwars
in rode licht.

Je denkt de twaalf
het is de twaalf
elk getal is 
goed
vanuit mijn luie stoel.

Je waagt en je wint
je wint
waagschaal
is weegschaal.

stoppen!!!!!!

maar je hersenen
werken niet
ze sporen
niet
ik zit nu
in het
Bos
verschuilt
als
Tijl Uilenspiegel.

Moriaantje zo zwart
als roet
ging uit wandelen
zonder hoed.

Daarom draagt hij 
een parasolletje.

Jajaja, de blanken lustten er wel pap van.

Negerhuiden
verbranden
niet.

Mijn buurvrouw
uit
Zymbabwe zit
niet in
de Zon
in haar
Tuintje.

Het westen
is die gk
op
manipulatie
koop
je rot.

Alles is voor west
doe dan je best
en zeg tegen
Kadaffi.

Vriend
het is afgelopen
je bent
niet goed
maar je moedt
zal
je
tegen
gebruiken
in alle kannen
en al die kruiken
vol met
azijnzuur
loog
span de boog

volk
uit
het 
Noorden
van de 
islam

Sla
je duister
in het licht
iedereen
in evenwicht

is islam
is wel
kosher!

Inscha Allah!!

----------


## Afghani

Ik ben zelf op dit moment gokverslaafd . Ik gok nu 1 jaar ben 18 jaar en zit op hbo. 
Ik wil alles aan doen om te stoppen ik heb namelijk op alles gezworen om te stoppen maar het lukt niet . Ik heb berekend wat ik heb gegeven aan hun namelijk 2000 euro . En elke keer denkt ik dat ik het terug win. Wollah er waren ooit dagen dat ik me zelf buiten op mijn hoofd sla en dat ik me zelf uitschold. Echt ik praat in mijn Zelf . Ik spijbel heel erg veel van school . Maar het lukt niet echt waar .

----------


## Mevrouw-

Ach wat erg ben blij voor je dat je aan het afkicken bent wat shaytaan wel niet allemaal doet pff

----------


## hbibat

Salaam, ik zou graag met je in contact willen komen als dat zou kunnen?

----------


## MoScarface

gokken is slecht

----------


## Brandon22

Gambling has been known since antiquity. It is also known that some people play their whole lives, intelligently correlating the costs of the game with wins and losses and just having fun, while others become addicted and lose touch with reality.


Up to 5-6 years old, the child has a leading gaming activity. If the child does not play games or chooses the wrong games, his condition should be alarming. From the moment of going to school, the game activity is gradually replaced by the educational one, and until the last classes of the school the child masters the skills that prepare him for adulthood. The game, corresponding to age, fades into the background. In adulthood, a person masters labor activity, training is relegated to the background, and the game is pushed even further. For a gambler, this priority is violated, he always plays, which in itself speaks of certain violations.


There are three stages of addiction:


Stage winnings. This stage, when the player gets acquainted with the game, is often accompanied by big wins. This is possible due to the fact that a person is still able to stop in time and losses remain insignificant. At this stage, the player enjoys and even some profit.


Stage of losing. At this stage, the cost of the game becomes more tangible than income. Debts appear, and with them the inability to stop. There is a mismatch of thinking and logic. If a player loses, then he thinks about how he will return and win, and if he wins, he goes on to play further in order to win more. There is some depreciation of money, they are presented no more than chips in a casino. At this stage, problems arise in communicating with loved ones, people have anxiety at the time of separation from the game, displeasure. Also, people tend to hide their game and block it from the rest of their lives.


Stage of despair. Family and professional problems are aggravated, a person feels that he is no longer in control of the situation. At this stage, remorse, panic, hatred of other people and accusations, as well as suicidal thoughts and suicidal attempts are possible.


Who becomes addicted to gambling?


There are initial prerequisites that increase the risk of addiction:


Low self-esteem. It seems to the addict that there is a void around him, and he is trying to fill it, compensating for the lowered self-esteem with some bravado, ostentatious behavior. Self-esteem of a dependent person is directly related to the lack of acceptance and unconditional love in childhood, and in adulthood, what the child received less in childhood, he compensates for with fantasies about his greatness. The game helps him with this. After all, people prone to the game, inherent mystical thinking. The gamer in his fantasies imagines that he can control the uncontrollable - for example, to win with the help of cunning combinations of compliance with the signs. In this case, a loss for him means that somewhere he made a mistake: put on the wrong tie, for example.


Violations of interpersonal relationships. A dependent player is not able to build long-term relationships with other people, it seems to him that no one understands him. The reasons for this should be sought in childhood, in relationships with the mother.





Getty Images / Fotobank
Impaired ability to take care of yourself. If a person with a normal attitude to the game is able to predict the situation and stops when the forecast is clearly not in his favor, then the dependent person dulls a sense of self-preservation, he can not think about the consequences of his actions.
Violation of the regulation of own excitation. The gambler, having received the first dose of adrenaline, can no longer stop, he wants more and more.


Focus on material achievements. If the material side of life was a priority in the family and there was no education of spirituality at all, then the childs chances are significantly increased in the future to become a gambler. If parents do not pay attention to the development of the childs talent, if the child grows up with a clear understanding that the work, no matter how hard and hateful it should be, should bring a lot of money, then sooner or later he will need an outlet that he will look for in the game.


Losing as a defense mechanism


A gambling addiction differs from all other addictions by the moment of loss. Currently, it is customary to consider losing the game as a defense mechanism. When a person loses everything that he has, he again becomes able to sense reality. Thus, losing is the mechanism that keeps the player living in the game, allowing him to return to reality and function in it. When a person loses, he repents, then he is inclined to think about how to help himself. At this point, you can talk with him about his problem and convince him to go to a psychotherapist, psychiatrist or psychoanalyst.


How to induce a gamer to be treated


Often gamers are sure that they have no problems. Any talk comes across aggressive manifestations. But, as with a child who begins to bully when he feels a lack of maternal love and with

----------

